# ILLINOIS Chicagoland Members



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

Oswego


----------



## jrg7474 (Apr 9, 2011)

Joliet


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Keep this up and we may have a meet forming


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Oak Lawn, work in Aurora


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Keep this up and we may have a meet forming


And all of us so far (with the exception of donmagicjuan)  live near each other. Oh yeah....put me down for Lockport.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Champaign area, but willing to drive


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Not illinois but definately chicagoland. NW corner of Indiana.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice keep it up i wantz a cruze meetz


----------



## ACruzE (Dec 23, 2010)

*Lockport*

I would love to meet some other owners to find out if anyone else's is having any of the same symptoms as mine. FYI GM is now involved!


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

what problems are you having?


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

ACruzE said:


> I would love to meet some other owners to find out if anyone else's is having any of the same symptoms as mine. FYI GM is now involved!


What type of issues are you having that have brought GM into the picture?


----------



## Jzb5121 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wauconda


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Skokie. Work in Northbrook.


----------



## Mrhuey4 (Jun 6, 2011)

Any southern Illinois or better yet St Louis metro area cruze owners here?

Just bought my cruze granite black ls model. Only 200 miles so far.


----------



## ACruzE (Dec 23, 2010)

*Bye Bye Cruze!*

This will be my last post on this site. I no longer own a Cruze do to too many service issues. I had owned the car for 7 months and had it in for various problems 6 times. These issues were all valid problems. Even the service writer couldn't believe that was all happening. I hope for everyone else's sake I just had a bad one. Good luck!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I saw a nice black cruze with blacked out bowties and the chrome foglight accents on the way up to woodfield this saturday.


----------



## shamrockgal23 (Jul 26, 2011)

Schaumburg, IL


----------



## ej25706 (May 23, 2011)

Minooka, IL


----------



## shamrockgal23 (Jul 26, 2011)

Since we are all in IL and there is a section for USA/Midwest I started a thread about starting up a Midwest, IL Cruze club.

Let me know what you think about my idea:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/46-mid-west/3053-midwest-il-club.html


----------



## Rysjimmy1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yorkville... Work in Chicago hence why I got rid of my Trailblazer SS for this


----------



## msa (May 29, 2011)

Schaumburg


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Rolling Meadows


----------



## tjbixby85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Naperville


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Another NW IN guy. My kids go to HS in Chicago, so we bough a 2012 ECO to teach the kids how to drive stick and save on fuel expense.


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

Live in Logan Square, work DOWNTOWN Chicago. Who is up to a get-together?


----------



## Paul Cruze (Jun 20, 2019)

Im from southern wisconsin. About 50 min from chicago, does anyone still wanna meet up


----------

